# found a use for used net wrap core plastic tubes



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Gaurd rail to keep a momma mastiff from laying on and squeezing her pups against the wall.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Looks like a good puppy crop!









Another use I've heard is bait stations for rat bait.









I would think some craft type person could fimd a use for them also.


----------



## jpritchett (Sep 22, 2009)

Electric Fence Posts would be a good use.


----------

